# Man arrested for allegedly maiming dog with a chain saw



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Associated Press*
Friday, January 5, 2007 


*M*ONSON - A Monson man has been arrested on animal cruelty charges for allegedly maiming a dog with a chain saw so severely that it had to be euthanized, police say.

 Randall R. Mason, 41, was ordered held on $10,000 bail at his arraignment on Thursday in Palmer District Court. 
The German shepherd mix, owned by another resident of the home in which Mason lived, suffered deep cuts on its front paws, head and hindquarters, police said. 
Police were called to the man's home at about 1 a.m. by someone who reported hearing a whimpering dog and a running chain saw. 
Officers arrived to find the dog still alive, but because of its severe injuries it was euthanized after consultation with its owner, Jason V. Wemette, Chief Stephen Kozloski said. Wemette was at work at the time of the incident, police said. 
Mason told police the dog "freaked" when he started the chain saw inside the house. He first told police he acted in self defense, but later said he "saw the devil in the dog's eyes." 
The police report indicated that Mason may have been intoxicated. 
It did not appear that Mason was injured, police said. 
Mason is scheduled to appear in court on Feb. 1 for a pretrial conference.

© Copyright 2007 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

pos, special place in hell for him


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

I am always staring my chainsaw inb the house at 0100 hours. This guy should burn.
More in depth article.

*Man denies attacking dog with chain saw*

Friday, January 05, 2007By LORI STABILE
*[email protected]*

PALMER - Saying he saw "the devil in the dog's eyes," a 41-year-old Monson man was arraigned in Palmer District Court yesterday for animal cruelty after he attacked a mixed-breed dog with a chain saw, nearly severing one of its paws. 
An innocent plea was entered on behalf of Randall R. Mason, 41, who wore a black printed T-shirt. He was ordered held on $10,000 bail by Judge Patricia T. Poehler. 
The dog, a 6-year-old female named Duke, was euthanized at Springfield's Boston Road Animal Hospital, said Monson Police Chief Stephen Kozloski Jr. 
Assistant District Attorney Mary D. Partyka said the case will be sent to a grand jury for a possible indictment. 
Mason was staying with the family at 84 Town Farm Road when the incident happened just after 1 a.m., Partyka said. 
While Mason said the dog "freaked out" when he started the chain saw, Partyka said the dog's owner said it was not aggressive. Mason did not have any injuries consistent with being attacked, she said. 
Mason told Monson Police Officer Shannon Bingle he "saw the devil in the dog's eyes" and then cut it with the chain saw, Partyka said. He did not mention being attacked, Partyka said. 
Mason was suspected of being under the influence of alcohol and the commonwealth "is concerned about mental health issues," Partyka said. 
Police were called by a baby-sitter, who had been awoken by the sounds of the chain saw and the dog yelping. 
"Mr. Mason indicated he acted in self-defense," said his court-appointed lawyer, Thomas A. Waldron, who asked for Mason to be released. 
The case was continued to Feb. 1 for a pretrial hearing conference. 
According to baby-sitter Sheila J. Chlebus' statement, the back of the dog's head was profusely bleeding, its right foot was flopping, and its left foot was half cut off. She wrote that she did not believe Mason when he said the dog bit him. 
Chlebus wrote that she went across the street to call police, then returned to see Mason, who was crying, holding a towel to the dog's head, trying to stop the bleeding. 
The dog's 32-year-old owner declined comment, but said he had the dog for about a year. 
Partyka cited Mason's past criminal record, which included a theft of a firearm in 2002 for which he received a one-year jail term. The firearm was stolen from the dog owner. 
The maximum penalty for felony animal cruelty is five years in state prison or 2½ years in the house of correction and a $2,500 fine. 
In 2005, two Southampton men, David R. Betourney and Shawn Fitzgerald Lynch, pleaded guilty to animal cruelty for bludgeoning a dog and cat to death. Betourney was sentenced to 2½ years in jail and Lynch was sentenced to six months in jail.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

That's just wonderful, get all liquored up and maim the dog with a chain saw. What a jerk.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

*Chain saw is used on dog*

*Chain saw is used on dog*

* By Kim Ring TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

http://telegram.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070105/NEWS/701050685/1116
* 
MONSON- * A man was arrested after a dog was so badly maimed with a chain saw in a home yesterday that it had to be euthanized.

Randall R. Mason, 41, of 84 Town Farm Road is accused of inflicting deep cuts with the saw on the dog's front paws, head and hindquarters. The dog was a German shepherd mix owned by another resident of the home.

Mr. Mason was charged with animal cruelty and ordered held on $10,000 bail at his arraignment yesterday in Palmer District Court.  

According to a police report, officers were called to the home about 1 a.m. after a baby sitter there awoke to the sounds of a whimpering dog and a running chain saw.

She said she went into a common area of the house, discovered a large amount of blood and found the pet dog bleeding from its wounds. She wrote in a statement to police that she used towels to try to stop the bleeding. The dog's front paw was dangling, she wrote.

Officers arrived to find the dog still alive, but because of its severe injuries it was euthanized at Boston Road Animal Hospital in Springfield, after its owner, Jason V. Wemette, also of 84 Town Farm Road, was consulted, according to Police Chief Stephen Kozloski.

Police photos depicted the bloody dog and Mr. Mason with blood smeared on his arms and shirt.

Mr. Wemette was at work when the incident occurred. He could not be reached for comment yesterday.

Mr. Mason told police the dog "freaked" when he started the chain saw inside the house. He initially said he was acting in self-defense, but later told an officer he "saw the devil in the dog's eyes." Police said they saw no signs that Mr. Mason had been injured.

Police said they believe Mr. Mason was intoxicated. The written witness statement also indicated that Mr. Mason may have been drinking.

"I know Randy, and when he drinks, he does stupid stuff," the baby sitter wrote.

Mr. Mason is due back in court on Feb. 1 for a pretrial conference.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

One of the guys I work with has a son that is a PO in Monso and had to go to this call. I hope the guy rots in jail.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I wish that chainsaw fell on top of him and cut his head off...or better yet gut cut him so his guts spilled out onto the floor.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Chain saw is used on dog*

oh my god. that's horrible!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

they should lock this dickbag in a cage with 5 angry pitbulls


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

> but later told an officer he "saw the devil in the dog's eyes."


He lucky I didn't show up I'd show him the devil...............


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Pitbulls are kind and loving like little bunnies in the spring dipped in sugar and sunshine!...dontcha know?


4ransom said:


> they should lock this dickbag in a cage with 5 angry pitbulls


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

who could do such a thing to a dog? i have the biggest soft spot for animals. I can't imagine being able to hurt a dog.

and pitbulls are great dogs. like any dog, bad, psycho masters make bad, psycho dogs.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

He should lock him up with one of my Masstiffs! This is my sister and my Bull Mastiff


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Stevec said:


> He should lock him up with one of my Masstiffs! This is my sister and my Bull Mastiff


gorgeous dog... HUGE though.

your sister is really pretty. i'm bracing myself for when andy sees the pic


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey give the guy a break!! He may have worked at a chinese restaraunt.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just shut the fuck up. You are not bright enough, to even engage in the debate.
When you can pull yourself out of your self induced attention whore stupor, maybe somebody will give a shit what you have to say. Not me but maybe some one will.

Disregard, you can blab all you want I found that flipping ignore thing.



rocksy1826 said:


> who could do such a thing to a dog? i have the biggest soft spot for animals. I can't imagine being able to hurt a dog.
> 
> and pitbulls are great dogs. like any dog, bad, psycho masters make bad, psycho dogs.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Stevec said:


> He should lock him up with one of my Masstiffs! This is my sister and my Bull Mastiff


Dude you got balls for showing your sister on this site... Is she single??????


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> Just shut the fuck up. You are not bright enough, to even engage in the debate.
> When you can pull yourself out of your self induced attention whore stupor, maybe somebody will give a shit what you have to say. Not me but maybe some one will.
> 
> Disregard, you can blab all you want I found that flipping ignore thing.


excuse me? what the hell is wrong with you? i said nothing to bring that. You don't know shit about my education, my background, my life experience or anything else so keep your miserable goddamn opinion about me to yourself.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

You go girl!!!!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

i'm sick of that miserable little bastard ragging on me for making a perfectly simple statement about the topic at hand. Go play with your rockets, SOT. While you're probably a few decades older than me? You repeatedly show the social maturity of a goddamn first grader. Grow up and learn to interact appropriately with the rest of society.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Stevec said:


> He should lock him up with one of my Mastiffs!


Good Lord - where do your get the saddles for that bad boy Steve?


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah he is a big boy. 230lbs. When we got him he was 150LBS and severly beaten. The owner had him on a 2 foot long chain. He could barely even stand up. Sitting in his piss and shit 24 hours a day. 

As for my sister she is married. Her husband is an ogre. I'm not saying like smelly nasty POS I'm saying...huge!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Glad too see the lad is well and found a good home. :thumbup:

On a side note: whats the little black dog sniffing there bro?
I think thats one of those "candid camera" moments.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah she is a Rotweiler/Lab. They are "best buds".


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Jan 11, 2007

*Dog's owner starts fund for emergencies*

* By Kim Ring TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

* 
MONSON- * If Jason V. Wemette had $7,000, he might still have his faithful companion, Blue.

Instead, Mr. Wemette will never know if having the money might have been enough to keep his dog alive after a one-time friend allegedly attacked the Labrador-husky mix with a chain saw in Mr. Wemette's home last week.

After the attack at Mr. Wemette's Town Farm Road house, Blue was taken by Silver Creek Habitat of Monson's pet ambulance to Boston Road Animal Hospital in Springfield. There, Mr. Wemette was told that treating the dog would cost $5,000 to $7,000, with no promise of a positive outcome.  

"I had to make a decision," Mr. Wemette said. "But he was wagging his tail the whole time like he was fine."

Mr. Wemette lost his dog, but he wants to help other pet owners faced with similar decisions by starting a fund in Blue's name.

The Blue Foundation will offer emergency financial assistance to owners who find themselves faced with the choice of expensive veterinary treatment or euthanizing a beloved pet, Mr. Wemette said.

"I don't want anyone to be in the situation I'm in," said Mr. Wemette, who now must wonder, "What if I'd had the money?"

Mr. Wemette, a former Brimfield auxiliary police officer and father of two, was at work in the security department at St. Vincent Hospital in Worcester when he got the call to come home early Jan. 4.

Blue's front legs had been cut, and one was nearly severed in the attack. The dog's head and back suffered deep gashes, and it was in pain. Still, Blue calmly licked at the wounds while veterinarians poked and prodded before euthanizing the dog. It was a tough goodbye, but it was the only way to end the dog's pain.

He said after the incident he learned about the animal ambulance and was surprised to hear such a service existed.

He said he will be forever grateful to the ambulance company and those who tried to help Blue.

Blue was adopted from a dog pound about two years ago and spent most nights in the house with the family. The dog liked everyone, and its worst vice was digging out of a backyard kennel in order to climb on the children's trampoline for a nap.

Randall R. Mason, 41, has been charged in the attack, which has gained national attention. Officials from the Virginia-based People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals have weighed in with a letter to Hampden County District Attorney William M. Bennett.

PETA representatives asked the district attorney to vigorously prosecute the case and seek a sentence that would see Mr. Mason jailed, forced to have a psychological evaluation and undergo mandatory counseling.

Dan Paden, a PETA researcher, wrote that Mr. Mason is a safety risk to the community and pointed out that "the American Psychiatric Association identifies animal abuse as one of the diagnostic criteria for conduct disorders."

Mr. Wemette said he believes Mr. Mason must have some sort of mental problem. He does not believe Mr. Mason's allegations that he acted in self-defense because Blue had tried to attack him when he started a chain saw inside Mr. Wemette's home. Blue had heard the chain saw plenty of times and never reacted to it, Mr. Wemette said.

Mr. Wemette is also disturbed by Mr. Mason's statement that he "saw the devil in the dog's eyes." He said his dog was never aggressive.

Mr. Mason told police after the incident that he was staying with Mr. Wemette, but Mr. Wemette said that is false, though he has helped Mr. Mason before.

Mr. Wemette does not know why Mr. Mason was in his home at 1 a.m. or why he was running a chain saw at that hour. Police believe alcohol was involved.

Mr. Wemette misses his pet and is angry, frustrated and sad. Sleep rarely comes, and sometimes he feels guilty for trusting a man who he said had taken advantage of him in the past. He is considering selling his house because sometimes going inside is just too hard. Still, he is grateful none of his family members were hurt or exposed to the violence.

A baby-sitter called police when she awoke to the crying dog and noise of the chain saw. In her statement, she alleged Mr. Mason was drunk. Mr. Mason is being held on $10,000 bail and is due back in Palmer District Court Feb. 1. He is charged with animal cruelty.

"I don't really know anything about what happened," Mr. Wemette said.

Blue will be buried at Angel View Pet Cemetery in Middleboro, and Mr. Wemette hopes the dog's life will be remembered each time he is able to help another distraught pet owner.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

What a sick maggot, dirtbag. The owner of the dog is starting a "blue fund" for people who can't afford vet bills. At least something good is coming out of this. As far at the maggot is concerned someone should cut him w/ a chainsaw and pour alcohol all over him. Then maybe he will "see the devil"


----------

